# First time cheese problems



## jim z (Jan 8, 2018)

Tried smoking cheese for the first time tonight. I have a masterbuilt sportsman elite 40 gas smoker and I used a A-Maze-N. The outside temp was 34 f out and maintain around 45 degrees in the smoker. I filled one roll with Apple pellets and had my vent open about half way and 
Let it go for about four hours, When I went to pull the cheese out the smoker the cheese and smoker smelled like creosote. It has a strong smell inside the smoker and I'm sure the cheese is garbage.
What did I do wrong and do I have to clean the whole inside of my smoker. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mauritius (Jan 9, 2018)

Give it a few weeks wrapped up tight in the fridge and then judge. Fresh smoked cheese tends to taste like campfire in my limited experience.

If you did anything wrong it's too long on the smoke (I usually go for 1-2 hours) and maybe there's a ventilation issue with your smoker. Cold smoke needs intake air to move the smoke through so it doesn't hang around and deposit creosote on everything.


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2018)

The vent should be open all the way,you had it smoking with stale smoke.
Let it age a few weeks wrapped then try it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2018)

I would let it air dry in the fridge uncovered for a few days before you vac pack it, and it may take a little longer than 2 weeks to mellow out. I did the same ting a few years ago with some Muenster, and it took 6 months before it was edible, but it was good.
As far as cleaning the smoker out, I would just forget that part. I have some pretty thick buildup in my smokers & it all adds to the flavor, even the creosote. Here is a photo of the inside of my Smoke Vault. It's pretty nasty, but puts out some good Q!








Hope this helps!
Al


----------

